# Any Alpha BHM into BBW?



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2009)

Are there any of you out there?


Haha.


What a long shot but I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Cors (Jan 12, 2009)

Just curious, how do you define an alpha BHM?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 12, 2009)

I think for You Surly...your question should be .." Are there any Alpha Bhms into Alpha BBWs?....because i get the feeling you are not the sub type..lol


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 12, 2009)

*raises hand* I dig BBW quite a bit I also like smaller women too. 
In a site where specific preferences seem to be the majority I feel like I'm pretty general... here's my initial preference of a woman; I think you're interesting and I think you're hot lit sexy no matter what size you are.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know where I fall in the Greek alphabet, but I have always preferred BBW's since childhood. It's only recently thanks to some kind "instructors" that I have come to appreciate thin FFA's.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2009)

Cors said:


> Just curious, how do you define an alpha BHM?




There's no difference other than size between a BHM and regular alpha male.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I think for You Surly...your question should be .." Are there any Alpha Bhms into Alpha BBWs?....because i get the feeling you are not the sub type..lol




Haha. My day-to-day life and my sexual preference aren't always one in the same. Not always...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> *raises hand* I dig BBW quite a bit I also like smaller women too.
> In a site where specific preferences seem to be the majority I feel like I'm pretty general... here's my initial preference of a woman; I think you're interesting and I think you're hot lit sexy no matter what size you are.



You are what people around here are calling "Bi-sizual"


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> You are what people around here are calling "Bi-sizual"



haha I don't think there really needs to be a title for being attracted to women of all sizes...but this place is full of titles.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> haha I don't think there really needs to be a title for being attracted to women of all sizes...but this place is full of titles.




I know. Crazy, eh?


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 12, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> haha I don't think there really needs to be a title for being attracted to women of all sizes...but this place is full of titles.



Seriously. For the record, my title is:

Rabbit the Sexy Italian Stalion Belly Rubbing Sex Machine Best Orgasm Of Your Life Giver But Only If Your a BHM Coolest Mother to Ever Walk The Face Of This Earth Person.

But its really easier if you shorten it to Rabbit


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Seriously. For the record, my title is:
> 
> Rabbit the Sexy Italian Stalion Belly Rubbing Sex Machine Best Orgasm Of Your Life Giver But Only If Your a BHM Coolest Mother to Ever Walk The Face Of This Earth Person.
> 
> But its really easier if you shorten it to Rabbit



wow that title is supercalifragilisticexpialidocious man...lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2009)

Two.


Two more than I thought would post. haha.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 13, 2009)

Surly, what have we told you, dammit? :doh:

No room for big girls on these here boards!

Get it right!

In all seriousness (turning the smartass off...)
I'm glad someone made a thread like this, and here's hoping to at least a second page!


ok, so there was a *little* smartass...


----------



## JiminOR (Jan 13, 2009)

Bi-sizual. It just doesn't even matter to me. 

I'm not really an alpha male anyways, so guess I dont' count. I can be when circumstances warrant, but I'm more of a laid back chill type usually.

.


----------



## Tad (Jan 13, 2009)

Cors said:


> Just curious, how do you define an alpha BHM?



Think King Henry the 8th, in his later years 

From my point of view, there are would-be-kings, there are those who will follow would-be-kings, and then there are those who like to stay behind the scenes and pull the strings  I happen to think that fat makes a great accessory for that last group, as it helps make us seem less threatening to the would-be-kings


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Surly, what have we told you, dammit? :doh:
> 
> No room for big girls on these here boards!
> 
> ...



Ha. At least someone gets what i'm trying to say. It cracks me up how people get so incredibly defensive when someone has a differing opinion. You know, on FAT forum. Oh wait, sorry. This is a picture forum. 

Uh oh, i'm so confused.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 13, 2009)

In lieu of 1 Alpha BHM, perhaps you could consider 4 or 5 skinny Beta Fa's. Just an idea.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> In lieu of 1 Alpha BHM, perhaps you could consider 4 or 5 skinny Beta Fa's. Just an idea.




Ick.


No thanks.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 13, 2009)

Delurking to chime in here. I'm a mid-size BHM I'd say (6'4, 315 lbs) and I am pretty much strictly attracted to BBWs and SSBBWs. Always have been, and likely always will be. In my experience, finding BBWs and SSBBWs that are into big guys is extremely difficult. I think they're a rare breed.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 13, 2009)

Surly I think you'll find the Alphas who survive here learn to moderate their aggressiveness while present. Anything other than satirical or buffoonish machismo quickly gets stomped by the neo-fem covens. I know of few places where emasculation is considered a socializing activity but on Dims it's practically the freaking nat'l sport. Most Alphas have a very low BS threshold so only the truly devoted AlFAs remain here for long. JMO


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2009)

all this talk about alphas and betas is making me horny...GRRRRRRRRR...I want to spank someone now and watch people f**k...ok maybe i should have posted this somewhere else..lol


----------



## Melian (Jan 13, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> all this talk about alphas and betas is making me horny...GRRRRRRRRR...I want to spank someone now and watch people f**k...ok maybe i should have posted this somewhere else..lol



*drags chicken legs to the who's horny thread*

*order is restored*


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 13, 2009)

lol..thanks...melian


----------



## Weeze (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a Who's Horny thread????


----------



## escapist (Jan 13, 2009)

If there is a who's horny thread I nominate myself to be the first victim of the FFA's  Mahahah this could be fun!


----------



## MaxArden (Jan 13, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Are there any of you out there?
> 
> 
> Haha.
> ...



There's me.


----------



## StarMoon (Jan 13, 2009)

my preference are bbws


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes!

I like BBW..... witch leaves me wondering if any BBW like BHM?.... hmm


----------



## Catkin (Jan 14, 2009)

There's plenty of us BBW's that like BHM, from what I've seen around here


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 14, 2009)

edx said:


> Think King Henry the 8th, in his later years
> 
> From my point of view, there are would-be-kings, there are those who will follow would-be-kings, and then there are those who like to stay behind the scenes and pull the strings  I happen to think that fat makes a great accessory for that last group, as it helps make us seem less threatening to the would-be-kings



"Stay behind the scenes and pull the strings." Man, I am so there...


----------



## JiminOR (Jan 14, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Excuse me? Seriously, if you don't have anything nice to say...well, you know how the ending goes. And I don't do that. If you actually had a clue you'd realize what i'm saying, it's not rocket science. But hey, thanks for posting on a thread asking about Alpha BHM, because CLEARLY you're not one.
> 
> 'Threadshitting" pot, meet kettle.


 
Yep, I totally threadshitted. And not an alpha bhm, but ...

-whine- awww, why's it always gotta be about the alpha bhms, where's the love for the betas? How come nobody loves the betas? It surely seems that nobody appreciates the betas? -repeat ad nauseum, striking and kicking the equine corpse in hopes that it will somehow respond.

Replace the word betas with bbw, and the word alpha males with skinny ffas, and that's how I percieve most of your posts in the various picture threads in the bhm forum. Not all of them, but enough of them for it to be very tiresome. That might not have been your intent, but enough people have commented on it in other threads that it's clear I'm not the only one who has that perception.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

JiminOR said:


> Yep, I totally threadshitted. And not an alpha bhm, but ...
> 
> -whine- awww, why's it always gotta be about the alpha bhms, where's the love for the betas? How come nobody loves the betas? It surely seems that nobody appreciates the betas? -repeat ad nauseum, striking and kicking the equine corpse in hopes that it will somehow respond.
> 
> Replace the word betas with bbw, and the word alpha males with skinny ffas, and that's how I percieve most of your posts in the various picture threads in the bhm forum. Not all of them, but enough of them for it to be very tiresome. That might not have been your intent, but enough people have commented on it in other threads that it's clear I'm not the only one who has that perception.



Haha. Wow, you're productive. Don't you think you're a little late for the party though? I *specified* in my thread at least. But hey, come on here and try and stir up shit, i'm ok with it. The comedy of it isn't lost on me.

Thanks for the morning laugh. Carry on.


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 14, 2009)

I really shouldn't reply, because I am not your alpha male type. But you seem to be making a case that the fat guys here in general don't like the fat girls in general. I like the fat girls just fine. It seems to me that this might not be about whether or not any or most fat guys like fat girls, this really seems to be about whether some particular fat guys like some particular fat girls.

I could be wrong, but I thought that the general idea around here was that people are allowed be attracted to whatever size they are attracted to. If someone thinks that fat people should be more attracted to other fat people, then please feel free to march that idea out on the main board and we can see what the larger population here thinks about it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> I really shouldn't reply, because I am not your alpha male type. But you seem to be making a case that the fat guys here in general don't like the fat girls in general. I like the fat girls just fine. It seems to me that this might not be about whether or not any or most fat guys like fat girls, this really seems to be about whether some particular fat guys like some particular fat girls.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I thought that the general idea around here was that people are allowed be attracted to whatever size they are attracted to. If someone thinks that fat people should be more attracted to other fat people, then please feel free to march that idea out on the main board and we can see what the larger population here thinks about it.




I'm just asking if there are actual alpha BHM into BBW here. And as far as the 'general idea' the masthead at the top of the page explains it very well 'Where Big is Beautiful' yet I don't see that very much with BHM and any attraction to BBW. Hence the post. If you don't feel you fit into the category i'm enquiring about then by all means opt out.


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> No room for big girls on these here boards!





Surlysomething said:


> Ha. At least someone gets what i'm trying to say. It cracks me up how people get so incredibly defensive when someone has a differing opinion. You know, on FAT forum. Oh wait, sorry. This is a picture forum.





Surlysomething said:


> I'm just asking if there are actual alpha BHM into BBW here.



No, you aren't JUST asking about alpha bhms that are into bbws you are also using the response to make a generalization about the rest of us here.



Surlysomething said:


> And as far as the 'general idea' the masthead at the top of the page explains it very well 'Where Big is Beautiful' yet I don't see that very much with BHM and any attraction to BBW.



Yes, so why did you limit your question to just alpha bhms? Why limit your question to just bhms at all? Why don't you go out on the main board and ask every fat person that posts under the 'big is beautiful' banner if they are into fat people? If you are going to use your results to generalize about everyone, to generalize, in fact, about me, then why not ask everyone? Why suggest that I opt out after you have already generalized your "findings" to include me?

Big IS beautiful, but that doesn't mean that everyone has to prefer big. While I am unsympathetic about the way things seem to be playing out for you here, I am probably more sympathetic to what is bothering you than you'll know.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> No, you aren't JUST asking about alpha bhms that are into bbws you are also using the response to make a generalization about the rest of us here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm enquiring about Alpha BHM. Why is that so hard to figure out? Oh, and I asked about them because they appeal to ME. Just like thin/average women appeal to most of the BHM around here. Are you trying to pick a fight with me for sport? Because if you are, it's quite lame.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright, seriously, the personal attacks are not going to be tolerated. There is no reason people can't play nice. 

Preference is just that preference.

Preference of body type is the same as preference for personality type. So before you decide that you need to say something to another member regarding their preference, please take a moment to put yourself in their shoes.

/mod


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 14, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Surly I think you'll find the Alphas who survive here learn to moderate their aggressiveness while present. Anything other than satirical or buffoonish machismo quickly gets stomped by the neo-fem covens. I know of few places where emasculation is considered a socializing activity but on Dims it's practically the freaking nat'l sport. Most Alphas have a very low BS threshold so only the truly devoted AlFAs remain here for long. JMO



Nonsense, its just the pussies that run away crying... or whinge about it


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 14, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alright, seriously, the personal attacks are not going to be tolerated. There is no reason people can't play nice.
> 
> Preference is just that preference.
> 
> ...




OMG Liz, that was so.... alpha, I went all tingly :blush:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 14, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> OMG Liz, that was so.... alpha, I went all tingly :blush:



Well...you already know I'm an alpha female.  lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> No, you aren't JUST asking about alpha bhms that are into bbws you are also using the response to make a generalization about the rest of us here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Carl1h said:
> 
> 
> > No, you aren't JUST asking about alpha bhms that are into bbws you are also using the response to make a generalization about the rest of us here.
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Well...you already know I'm an alpha female.  lol




Alpha females are good people. :bow:


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 14, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I still don't understand your problem with the thread though.



I don't have a problem with the question, I have a problem with the generalization to this:



krismiss said:


> No room for big girls on these here boards!





Surlysomething said:


> Ha. At least someone gets what i'm trying to say.



How does the question, "Are there any Alpha BHM into BBW?" lead to the conclusion that there is no room for big girls here? These aren't quoted from a different thread and I didn't initiate a change of subject, I responded to things already in this thread.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 14, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> I don't have a problem with the question, I have a problem with the generalization to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perhaps you should have taken up the person who made that comment then, ie. Krismiss. Surly didnt specify that she was responding to that comment, as you have snipped all the rest of Krismiss' post off here, to make it fit in with your gripe. Kriss plainly and clearly said that in a joking manner, complete with  which she then reinforced as a joke, by adding "Now in seriousness"... etc... 

But you cut that off from her post. 

Carl, the plain FACT that everybody knows to be true, is that most people are NOT FAs. Most fat people are not FAs. So we know it is more difficult for a fat FA to find another fat FA partner, and one that suits them. 

It doesn't take a brain surgeon to realise that Kriss comment was a JOKE on that fact, ie... most BHMs will not be into fat women, FACT. She didnt say it bitterly or humourlessly, or have a tantrum. She was joshing with Surly. 

Seriously Carl, I don't know why you are so up in arms about this, chill out.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 14, 2009)

I am an Alpha male (BHM) that is into BBW.

I don't think Surly's question is offensive. I feel her question is just as valid as anything else on this board. We all want to know where we fit in this world. To begrudge her that desire is selfish and petty. I also understand that she is frustrated at the dichotomy of this forum that a lot of fat people aren't attracted to fat people. Some call it "preference", some might also call it "prejudice". 

There are only 2 answers to the question. 
Yes-I am an Alpha BHM that is into BBW
or 
No-I am an Alpha BHM that is not into BBW

Pretty simple.

If you aren't an Alpha male who is a BHM, then this isn't a question for you. Please feel free to start your own thread and ask questions that pertain to you.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 14, 2009)

surely if i am an alphaale who is a bhm i am an 'alpha bhm'?


----------



## Victim (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm definitely into BBWs, but most people here know that already.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

bigrugbybloke said:


> surely if i am an alphaale who is a bhm i am an 'alpha bhm'?




if "alphaale" means alpha male then I guess so...haha


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

Idea:

How about u keep a beta bhm around to boink and go from there..


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 14, 2009)

"Ooh, ah, Alpha Beta! Ooh, ah, Alpha Beta!"


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Idea:
> 
> How about u keep a beta bhm around to boink and go from there..


 

who are you talking to?


----------



## rmarion (Jan 14, 2009)

I am a BMFBHM who is int to women whether they be IBSW or BBW. I must admit some BBW cleavage does it for me.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> who are you talking to?



You my dear surlysomething..u are the one who started this post? correct


----------



## escapist (Jan 14, 2009)

*Grunts beats his chest.
*Waves his arms double fisted in the air
"Oooo OOOooo Ahhh AHhh!"


......feel free to interpret as you will


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> You my dear surlysomething..u are the one who started this post? correct


 
Yes, but unless you speciffy, who's to know. And no thanks on the beta thing. Is the thread confusing? Haha.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 14, 2009)

You see, we have plenty of hot hot hot beta's in las vegas and only the trained eye can tell them apart.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> You see, we have plenty of hot hot hot beta's in las vegas and only the trained eye can tell them apart.


 

You seem really into 'beta'. Maybe you should start a thread on that.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

rmarion said:


> I am a BMFBHM who is int to women whether they be IBSW or BBW. I must admit some BBW cleavage does it for me.



Rep for making my head hurt with your Acronyms...


And for the record, I am an Alpha male BHM, into BBWs as well as non-BBWs. I know that my definition of (My preferred physical range of) BBW is not what everyone else's is, but if this helps, I used to regularly buy both Voluptuous and Plumpers, as opposed to Hustler or Penthouse. That's back when I was a wee lad, and paid for my dirty magazines. 

Surly, if I may...are you looking for a local ABHM? Perhaps you could throw Canadian in there, to better your chances? Unless you are just looking for interaction, and not dating. Good luck either way.




-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Rep for making my head hurt with your Acronyms...
> 
> 
> And for the record, I am an Alpha male BHM, into BBWs as well as non-BBWs. I know that my definition of (My preferred physical range of) BBW is not what everyone else's is, but if this helps, I used to regularly buy both Voluptuous and Plumpers, as opposed to Hustler or Penthouse. That's back when I was a wee lad, and paid for my dirty magazines.
> ...


 

No no, i'm not looking to date anyone from this site. I'm was just curious. But I have to admit - once I find out that a BHM is more sub and likes thin/average women I find them less appealing. Terrible, I know. But just like they (BHM who like thin/average women) keep letting us know, you can't help what you like.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> No no, i'm not looking to date anyone from this site. I'm was just curious. But I have to admit - once I find out that a BHM is more sub and likes thin/average women I find them less appealing. Terrible, I know. But just like they (BHM who like thin/average women) keep letting us know, you can't help what you like.



Gotcha, Honestly, I suppose my preference is for chubby-smaller BBWs, with exceptions being made for slim girls. There are several here that are lovely creatures, but I'd not usually group them into my preferred object of desire. I also love women with muscles...Gina Carano/Crush from American Gladiators being a huge crush (No pun intended).
Mmm...chicks who can kick. Probably a nhold-over from my Muay Thai days.

-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Gotcha, Honestly, I suppose my preference is for chubby-smaller BBWs, with exceptions being made for slim girls. There are several here that are lovely creatures, but I'd not usually group them into my preferred object of desire. I also love women with muscles...Gina Carano/Crush from American Gladiators being a huge crush (No pun intended).
> Mmm...chicks who can kick. Probably a nhold-over from my Muay Thai days.
> 
> -Uriel


 

I have a type that turns my head for sure. But I don't exclude anyone really. The last 'ahem' 3 men in my life have been of varying sizes. One was tall and well proportioned for a big guy. The next was shorter but he was thick and quite built. The last was heavier with a nice belly. So, i'm not too choosey.


----------



## JiminOR (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I was asked very nicely to tone it down, and I have to agree. I did lay it on pretty thick earlier, and I started something that I shouldn't have. So, apologies all around to anyone who might have been offended or upset, you're all good folks and I'm with you on the hating drama bandwagon, sorry for heaping a bunch of it on your plates. 

Surly, apologies to you. We're not going to agree, but I could have at least been civil about it, instead of being a huge troll taking the internet seriously. Yeah, I was trying to provoke a response, but I know the forums are better off without that crap. Sorry for being such a huge asshole towards you.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2009)

JiminOR said:


> Well, I was asked very nicely to tone it down, and I have to agree. I did lay it on pretty thick earlier, and I started something that I shouldn't have. So, apologies all around to anyone who might have been offended or upset, you're all good folks and I'm with you on the hating drama bandwagon, sorry for heaping a bunch of it on your plates.
> 
> Surly, apologies to you. We're not going to agree, but I could have at least been civil about it, instead of being a huge troll taking the internet seriously. Yeah, I was trying to provoke a response, but I know the forums are better off without that crap. Sorry for being such a huge asshole towards you.




No worries, dude. I've dished it out on my end for sure so I should be able to take a bit of it, eh? Good thing i'm alpha myself or i'd probably be in counseling. Haha.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jan 15, 2009)

rmarion said:


> I am a BMFBHM who is int to women whether they be IBSW or BBW.



I'm a BHM with an alpha personality but with a beta body who is into FFAs with a BBW body.

I wonder where that puts me?


----------



## nrj1986 (Jan 15, 2009)

- not sure about the "alpha"
- probably BHM
- definitely into BBW

:happy:


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 16, 2009)

Omega BBUMM into BBWs here.


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Yes!
> 
> I like BBW..... witch leaves me wondering if any BBW like BHM?.... hmm



*looks at your pics for about the 50th time, and answers a resounding YES*

*stops sounding stalkerish*

*runs away*


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 20, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> *looks at your pics for about the 50th time, and answers a resounding YES*
> 
> *stops sounding stalkerish*
> 
> *runs away*



Tee-Hee :wubu:

Flattery will get you everywhere~


----------

